# [APP] Spotilarm - An Alarm for Spotify



## djrausch (Jun 17, 2011)

I made this app for people who want to create alarms with their Spotify songs. It requires a Spotify Premium subscription and the Spotify app to be installed on the device.

Spotilarm was created in order for you to wake up to the music you love. Why wake up to a boring, annoying, standard alarm sound, when you can wake up to your favorite song? Start your day off right by waking up to a song you love! Download today to begin waking up to any song in the Spotify catalog.​
If you have any question, complaints, feedback, bug reports, please let me know!​
Download now on the Play Store!
https://play.google....d=com.spotilarm


----------

